# Craftsman 8/26 Track Drive - Model? Manual?



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi All. Great forum! I've picked up this older Craftsman 8/26 track drive and am looking to source a manual and parts. I have a model number but it is Canadian and doesn't seem to turn up much when I search (C459-521281). I was hoping to find a US model number equivalent or better yet, a manufacturer equivalent number. Once I've got, I'm sure I can find a manual. Does anyone know anything about the manufacture code (1H052I1-0772) and what clues it holds?

I've now given the machine a 'once over' and it is in great shape! I don't need any critical parts right now but want to keep the recommended parts on hand so I am not scrambling when I actually need them.

Since I don't have the manual yet, can anyone tell me if the oil level on the Tecumseh 8 hp engine should be checked with the dipstick cap screwed in or just placed on top?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Bump your thread.
I don't know I always screwed mine in? Lawnmower too.
Just like a car you push the stick in all the way?

Maybe someone will see this.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

To me, it looks like your tracks are a bit loose.


----------



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Bump your thread.
> I don't know I always screwed mine in? Lawnmower too.
> Just like a car you push the stick in all the way?
> 
> Maybe someone will see this.


Thanks. Yeah, my mower explicitly states to screw it in.


----------



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> To me, it looks like your tracks are a bit loose.


Yep, that photo was before I pulled off the tracks for regreasing. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## WallSzTreetCA (Nov 14, 2020)

Hey I hope this manual helps. I found it for my 8/26 trac drive. 
The picture is of my snow blower before it broke, during the first snow. The track height lever snapped out of the front position and broke a bolt in the transmission/gearbox no more trac drive, it’s going to the repair shop.


----------



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

Wow! Thank you!! That is great. Good luck with repairing your snowblower. Hopefully you get it back before the next snowfall.


----------



## WallSzTreetCA (Nov 14, 2020)

wally6 said:


> Wow! Thank you!! That is great. Good luck with repairing your snowblower. Hopefully you get it back before the next snowfall.


It will be about a week until I get it back, I am hoping for no more snow before then!!! I hope yours is working good for you, these are weird and fun machines.


----------



## Anne Onymous (Feb 9, 2021)

Canadian model 314-648F599 parts list attached


----------



## Anne Onymous (Feb 9, 2021)

Anne Onymous said:


> Canadian model 314-648F599 parts list attached


parts available at www.mtdparts.ca or www.mtdparts.com depending on which side of the border you live


----------



## toolmakeron (Feb 12, 2021)

wally6 said:


> Hi All. Great forum! I've picked up this older Craftsman 8/26 track drive and am looking to source a manual and parts. I have a model number but it is Canadian and doesn't seem to turn up much when I search (C459-521281). I was hoping to find a US model number equivalent or better yet, a manufacturer equivalent number. Once I've got, I'm sure I can find a manual. Does anyone know anything about the manufacture code (1H052I1-0772) and what clues it holds?
> 
> I've now given the machine a 'once over' and it is in great shape! I don't need any critical parts right now but want to keep the recommended parts on hand so I am not scrambling when I actually need them.
> 
> Since I don't have the manual yet, can anyone tell me if the oil level on the Tecumseh 8 hp engine should be checked with the dipstick cap screwed in or just placed on top?


Did You find a manual for your snowblower? If you do, can you please send me a copy to the link? I'm getting nowhere in my search. thanks


----------



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

Anne Onymous said:


> Canadian model 314-648F599 parts list attached


Thank you. Much appreciated!


----------



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

Anne Onymous said:


> parts available at www.mtdparts.ca or www.mtdparts.com depending on which side of the border you live


Thank you. I ordered spare parts from www.mtdparts.ca and received everything as ordered so, yes, good recommendation! The parts came in three separate packages on different days, which was weird. I don't know how they make any money doing that!


----------



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

toolmakeron said:


> Did You find a manual for your snowblower? If you do, can you please send me a copy to the link? I'm getting nowhere in my search. thanks


My conclusion was a US equivalent model number is 247.885680 which should get you parts listings on www.mtdparts.ca. The posting above from Anne Onymous actually has a parts listing for the actual Canadian model number I have. I have not cross-referenced to check if the parts are the same but likely they are. As for a full manual which also has operation and service details, I have the attached which seems close enough. Good luck!


----------



## ProblemChild (Mar 16, 2021)

I've got one too. This is the only place I've found it so far but it is still available.





*CRAFTSMAN 247.888500 OWNER'S MANUAL*


----------



## Sapper (Jan 9, 2022)

wally6 said:


> My conclusion was a US equivalent model number is 247.885680 which should get you parts listings on www.mtdparts.ca. The posting above from Anne Onymous actually has a parts listing for the actual Canadian model number I have. I have not cross-referenced to check if the parts are the same but likely they are. As for a full manual which also has operation and service details, I have the attached which seems close enough. Good luck!
> [/QUOTE
> Hi all
> I'm new to the forum so please forgive me if I am repeating info from others.
> I'm Canadian, have owned a Craftsman, model C549-52128 since 1992. Purchased at Sears. I have the original manual. If people still need a copy and can be patient, I will scan it and send it to those who send their email address to me at [email protected]


----------

